# XMFan.com fight @ SiriusBackstage



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Sirius Backstage has opened its galaxy forum for XMFan refugees.

Both Ziggy & Ryan have been posting in this thread.

http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6419&sid=df0ccfd08e5832c6ba5d184b27e4a256

Beware it is currently 37 pages and growing.

The main forum enterance is here.

http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=11&sid=ecb3efb879dd769fbcb49f82cdf90233

Sirius Backstage has removed the register to post requirement for this forum.


----------

